# smoking kielbasa



## reaper69 (Oct 10, 2005)

greetings all, i am new here, i have a char broil electric smoker with no temperature control, it goes into the 200 degree range, i was butchering my pigs today and was going to make some kielbasa, and wanted to smoke it and freeze it for later, the question i have is how long to smoke it and when its done being smoked, is it also cooked as well,,,, so after i freeze it i just thaw it and warm it, or does it still need to be cooked as well,,, i am wanting to make an outside smoker like the outhouse images i just looked at,,,, but for now i must use the electric one..... any help would be great thanx [email protected]


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, reaper69-Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums we'll try to answer all your questions.  First off, I'm no expert with the electric smoker-my toys are a ECB Charcoal Smoker and a Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain Propane Smoker.

With any ground meat you need to get the internal temperature to 160 degrees or better. (If you don't have a good instant read thermometer, now is the time get one. You might want to view the thread on thermometers.) Once the meat reached the desired temp. -in this case- 160 degrees it is considered fully cooked. This meat will still need to be refrigerated or frozen.

Hopefully, someone that uses an Electric Smoker will be able to tell you the best way to use your smoker.


----------



## bob-bqn (Oct 11, 2005)

Howdy reaper69.

There are two ways to smoke meat, cold smoke usually under 100* (like bacon where the meat is still raw) used to flavor and preserve meat, and hot smoke usually over 200* which cooks the meat. 

I've never made my own sausage to smoke. But all store bought kielbasa that I've purchased was fully cooked so I'm guessing it was hot smoked. Like Earl said cook it to at least 160* (some like it cooked longer), I usually cook sausage to 160-165*.


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 13, 2005)

8)  
yo,
reaper dude,
i grind meats and make my own sausages.

  i have a charbroil electric smoker.
it has a dial temperature control.
{{{low- medium- high settings]]]

i am still fairly new to both grinding and smoking.

you must take pork to 160 degrees to be safe.

according to books i have read, you need to get maximum smoke while
sausage temperature is between 100 and 145 degrees.

 i do my smoking on my apartments parking lot.
i heat up my smoker on high for at least 30 minutes before 
i put wood chips and chunks in metal pie pan, on the heating element.

when it gets smoking good i reduce to medium low.
and put meats on the grills

 after 1 hour or so i increase to medium high.

after another hour or so i reload wood chip pan,
then put on high for a hour or so.

this usually brings meat to the 160 range

i think my casings are 36 mm---[dewied home pack]

i use a cross between polish  and kielbassa seasonings--its great!!

i call it POBAZZA

have fun with your smoker.

i keep things simple so far.
i mainly smoke sausages--chicken breasts--turkey legs-
chicken leg quarters and ham hocks.

i live by myself so i really dont need a ham or brisket cause i tend to overeat.

i will say ive met a lot of women around here ,cause the smoke drives them hungery ,and right to me.---ha ha.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks, Larry. I knew someone would happen by that used an electric smoker.


----------



## ncsofmconv (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am brand new to the site, and about to embark on my first smoking project ever.  I will be smoking 40 lbs. of Kielbasa this evening in the parking lot of our house.  I would have taken more pictures to post but until i checked a recipe on Google I didn't even know that there was a SMoking forum.  So.... in short I till report back tomorrow evening and hopefully post some fun pics of the event. 

Nick


----------



## gersus (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome!

Your first smoke is going to be 40lbs worth?! Wow! Good luck!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow 40 lbs for a first smoke! Did you make them? Good luck and let us know how it goes


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 28, 2012)

40 lbs is going to take a long time all at once. Matbe you should try 20 lbs two times. in my electric UDS I set the temp at 165. When the keilbasa reaches 165 degrees, I am done. I smoke 30 lbs at a time and it takes 5 to six hours depending on the weather and the temp outside. Good luck Reaper! Jeff


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 28, 2012)

When you smoking kielbasa (depending on what kind) internal temperature should be 152F and you have to place kielbasa under cold shower for 5 minutes to stop internal heating.  Also for smoked kielbasa or sausage smoker temperature should not be more than 165F.  You have to keep it at this temperature until 152F internal.

That is according to Rytek Kutas book.

IMO Smoking kielbasa to 160-165F internal equals well done steak. Good piece of meat but lots of good stuff is missing.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 28, 2012)

NCSOFMCONV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am brand new to the site, and about to embark on my first smoking project ever.  I will be smoking 40 lbs. of Kielbasa this evening in the parking lot of our house.  I would have taken more pictures to post but until i checked a recipe on Google I didn't even know that there was a SMoking forum.  So.... in short I till report back tomorrow evening and hopefully post some fun pics of the event.
> 
> Nick


Hello Nick - glad you found us.

Please do us a favor and stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a SMF welcome

Also please update your profile to include your location

Thanks


----------



## smoker39 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have been smoking kielbasa and sausage for a long time.  put your smoker on 200 and leave it there for 2-1/2 hrs after it is hot.


----------

